# What color is my puppy? Black & Red or Bicolor?



## kdoconnell (Feb 15, 2021)

We just brought home our second GSD from the same breeder, who we think the world of. Our first dog from him was a gorgeous male black & red, perfectly balanced, family dog. We decided to get another. Breeder has in the past strictly been a West German show line kennel. They’ve always imported great bloodline dogs from Germany, but over the last few years are feeling that the show lines are getting some conformation issues. NOT HERE TO ARGUE THAT. We love breeder’s dogs, bloodlines, and trust him. Because of that he recently imported an East European male from working lines with show line influence. The new male is solid black. He was bred to a black & red West German show lines dam. We got one of the puppies. As far as I know the dam has not been tested to see which alleles she carries, I know that it would be ideal to have that info, but alas, I do not. Long story short, I realize my pup could turn out black & red or bicolor. This is my 4th GSD, and in the past I’ve always bought pups that were 4-5 months old, but this one is 8 weeks and I’m not sure how much color change to expect from where we are currently at. I’m wondering...does this pup look like he will be a black & red, or a bicolor? Pics are exactly at 8 weeks old.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Definitely not a bicolor. There is far too much tan already, and the tan only grows as the dogs get older. He’s super adorable!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Black and tan saddle back.The black will fade away and the tan will increase. He has way too much tan for a bicolor.


----------



## kdoconnell (Feb 15, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> Black and tan saddle back.The black will fade away and the tan will increase. He has way too much tan for a bicolor.


You think a saddle back, or possibly a blanket back? I’m hoping for saddle back.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I’d guess saddle back, again because of how much tan he already has.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Your only option is Black and Red/Tan... One parent is showlines Black and Red/Tan, so two genes of Black and Red/Tan, and other parent is Black, with two genes of Black. Black and Red is dominant over Black....


----------



## TessasMom (Feb 16, 2021)

It's too early to tell, his coloring will change so much in the next year.


----------



## kdoconnell (Feb 15, 2021)

mnm said:


> Your only option is Black and Red/Tan... One parent is showlines Black and Red/Tan, so two genes of Black and Red/Tan, and other parent is Black, with two genes of Black. Black and Red is dominant over Black....


According to the genetic color chart, bicolor is an option with the a Black x Black&Red cross.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It is a black and tan. No question.....as others have said, there is more tan on the pup already than an adult bi-color would have.

Yes - it is a possibility to get a bi, but not probable with a showline cross....look at the parent who is black and tan - THAT is what you will get.

Lee


----------



## nasel_7 (7 mo ago)

kdoconnell said:


> We just brought home our second GSD from the same breeder, who we think the world of. Our first dog from him was a gorgeous male black & red, perfectly balanced, family dog. We decided to get another. Breeder has in the past strictly been a West German show line kennel. They’ve always imported great bloodline dogs from Germany, but over the last few years are feeling that the show lines are getting some conformation issues. NOT HERE TO ARGUE THAT. We love breeder’s dogs, bloodlines, and trust him. Because of that he recently imported an East European male from working lines with show line influence. The new male is solid black. He was bred to a black & red West German show lines dam. We got one of the puppies. As far as I know the dam has not been tested to see which alleles she carries, I know that it would be ideal to have that info, but alas, I do not. Long story short, I realize my pup could turn out black & red or bicolor. This is my 4th GSD, and in the past I’ve always bought pups that were 4-5 months old, but this one is 8 weeks and I’m not sure how much color change to expect from where we are currently at. I’m wondering...does this pup look like he will be a black & red, or a bicolor? Pics are exactly at 8 weeks old.
> View attachment 569511
> View attachment 569512
> View attachment 569513
> ...


 So curious as to how your pup is looking these days? Our girl was very much like this as a pup and is more red and black than tan as an adult.


----------

